
Pencil: A microframework for Rust inspired by Flask - fsp
https://github.com/fengsp/pencil
======
kolev
Project's homepage:
[http://fengsp.github.io/pencil/](http://fengsp.github.io/pencil/)

------
fleetfox
I was expecting this to use hyper.

